# '13 Colnago Ace 105?



## StuntmanMike (Mar 18, 2014)

Can anyone tell me anything about this bike?

I found it online in my size on clearance for $1599, from an advertised MSRP of $2700.

Seems like a pretty good price for a full carbon 105 bike, never mind the fact that it's a Colnago.

I don't really _need_ a new road bike, however it's sexy as hell and I'm really tempted. And I also realized the other day after using my Trek 26" hardtail with 2.35" tires and 32T big ring for a road ride because my Ridley is apart that a backup bike wouldn't be a bad idea.

I don't reace, however I like to go fast and do long (75+ mile) rides. Seems like the Ace was designed for this/

And did I mention it looks sexy as hell.


----------



## lagoonakin (Sep 2, 2013)

What does *need *have to with this obsession


----------



## paule11 (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice looking bike for the price I say buy


----------



## defmut (May 4, 2011)

I use to own a 2010 Colnago Ace that I would use for century rides. Very comfortable ride with an upright riding position, great handling and acceleration but not the fastest. That's a very good price.


----------



## roonsmits (Sep 5, 2014)

I got my 2013 Ace a bit on an impulse (after trashing the carbon frame of my mountainbike :cryin. I bought a Colnago Ace in August 2013 from the nearest bike shop I could find while I was on holiday, and it proved to be a great bike, I'm just loving it.
So glad I traded in my mountainbike for a road bike.









After 200 miles, I replaced just about everything on the bike, just to make it more Italian, only the frame and the fork are still original 

-Campagnolo Athena 11 Carbon group (was Shimano 105)
-Campagnolo Zonda wheels (were Shimano 501)
-90mm Deda Superlegero stem (was a heavy Deda 120mm brick)
-Deda Superlegera carbon seat post (was some heavy Deda alu post)
-Bar tape was white originally, then it was green (the neon green Lizardskin bartape on the photo has been replaced with some black/white tape only last week, this to match the new Fi'z:k Antares vs Braided saddle).
-Pedals, Time Expresso 4
-Carbon bottle cages weighting only 19gr (were alu Colnago)
-Fi'z:k Antares vs Braided saddle with carbon rails (the original saddle was replaced by a Specialized Romin Evo Comp Gel, but that went to my 29er bike).


It's truly a wonderful machine,

cheers,
Ron


----------



## paule11 (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice upgrade to Campagnolo


----------

